# Cockatiel Training Books



## JJCD (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello everyone! Here I would like you all to recommend the best cockatiel training book that you have ever read. One that really gets your bird into training. One that has some good tricks to teach. Good advice and fast results. Thank you!!!!
JJ and Pip :cinnamon:


----------

